# Department of Defense locomotive roster



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm out in Utah on business (SLC area) and if you love trains (I know you do) you should visit this area. Tons of rail action everywhere. 

Here in Ogden at Hill AFB I saw a couple road and switcher units. Here's a link (with pics) to the DoD locomotive roster

http://military.railfan.net/locos/

Here are the engines I saw (not my pics - but similar engines/paint scheme)
Army GP16 road engines
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1664655

Army RS4-TC switcher with Army Caboose (thanks for the correcting Big Ed)
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1469692


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> I'm out in Utah on business (SLC area) and if you love trains (I know you do) you should visit this area. Tons of rail action everywhere.
> 
> Here in Ogden at Hill AFB I saw a couple road and switcher units. Here's a link (with pics) to the DoD locomotive roster
> 
> ...



Thats not an RS3.
It's an RS-4-TC

Thanks for posting....,
an Army train painted red?

Now I know we will be flying a red flag soon too.:laugh:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Oops....

All of the engines and flat cars were red with yellow markings - I thought it odd too, but looking through the roster it seems that's the current scheme.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> Oops....
> 
> All of the engines and flat cars were red with yellow markings - I thought it odd too, but looking through the roster is seems that's the current scheme.



China here we come.:laugh:

Sneak up on them...with the red.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

They definitely aren't Stealth capable


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

That caboose is almost beat up enough:thumbsup:


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

awesome stuff


----------

